# 1963 Herald Wristwatch



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello. A colleague of mine wears a Herald watch which was passed on to him by his great uncle. He knows very little about it other than this. The Internet has scant information on the make so I was wondering if any of you might be able to assist?

T


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

i think herald was marketed by Longines. I suspect it was dropped in the seventies when quartz took off, sorry thats all i could find.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Seemore, cheers for this; it's way more than I managed to find. I was unsure if it was little more than a Bentima, just less common. I'm new to watches but I also thought the lack of jewel information on the face would be an indication of a low-end brand.

Just one thing though, why would the introduction of quartz result in Longines dropping the brand?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the quartz 'revolution' saw the disapearance of many brands and houses who simply could not compete with low cost quartz movements.

it probably has something like a 15 jewels movement, whats printed on the face is not automatically an indication of whats inside , either way it semtimental value will far superseed it monetary one.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A very nice looking watch - classic '60s dress look...


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks folks. My mate loves it and it's the only watch he has. I think it is very classic looking but not for me as it's a bit small for today's fashion/size of wrists.

Anyway, thanks again and I'll pass on the info.


----------

